# Jabberslythe



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm about to start collecting a beastmen army. I'v got the army book and absolutely love the terrifying Jabberslythe 

One problem though: there isn't a model for it!

Ive scouted around other forums and i found a 'Jabberwock' model from Bloodmoon models
 http://bloodmoonminis.com/images/jabberwocky/jabber3.jpg 
link to bloodmoon miniatures:  http://bloodmoonminis.com/store.html

My initial ideas for a GW convesion include:

- LotR fell beast, changed legs and shrinked wings, maybe a few tenticles/spines, green stuffed to become fatter

- Tyranind Venomthrope, chopped of spine-tings on its back, given wings & legs

- A slan, maybe green stuffed for fatness/covering up the metal stuff, given insect-y legs & wings

any help would be appreciated 

thanks


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

One of our local gaming group made his out of the winged nazgul model from the lotr line. He added spawn bits to it and i think a few other things. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My GW had a really cool Jabberslythe conversion which we never quite finished, but which looked really cool. I was based on the giant kit so the legs and body were just the standard giant, then it used the head and wings of a balrog and feet and tentacles from the spawn kit. It had a really cool GS tongue wrapped round teh fleeing peasent from the giant kit. Looked immense, but it just never quite got atached to a base (needed a flying stand since the feet were far too clawlike ever to have the model standing on them.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool, i never thought of using a giant! Have you got a picture of it?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry no, not only do I not have a camera and the model wasnt really finished (was about 95% of the way there) but its also since gone missing... so either it got 'filed' into the bin by accident or some little twerp thought it was cool and ran off with it... either is quite possible knowing my FLGS.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm waiting for Isle of blood to come out and use the griffon's body and front legs.
I may sculpt a tail, but will use some bat/dragon like wings.
and some spawn parts for tounges, horns and bits.

I'd love to see a jabber-pig. (like a razorgor)


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

a jabber-pig would be awesome, i saw on another forum a beastmen player thats creating an army of badgers :laugh:


----------

